# James Beeke books



## Reed

Does anyone have opinions of James W. Beeke's books: 
Bible Doctrine for Younger Children

he has 3 series -- 
Bible Doctrine for Younger Children
Bible Doctrine for Older Children
Bible Doctrine for Teens and Young Adults

Would these be good for Sunday school?

Reed


----------



## JonathanHunt

Who is James Beeke?

I've heard of Joel Beeke...


----------



## Reed

they sell his stuff in 
Reformation Heritage Books... his web site is kind of strange though.. he seems to be a King James exclusivist... ???


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Joel Beeke is one of the most solidly Reformed men around. I don't believe he is KJV-Only, just a defender of the King James Version over modern versions. 

As for the books you mentioned, I haven't read them myself so I can't comment specifically, but in general Beeke is one of the best Puritan-minded writers and ministers around today.

RHB is a great resource for good Reformed books in general.


----------



## Scott

What is the web site where the books are?


----------



## Reed

*James -- not Joel*

Yes -- I know Joel Beeke is a familiar name in Reformed circles -- I'm talking about James W. Beeke

see:

http://www.holybible.com/doctrine_books.htm

and

http://www.heritagebooks.org/item.asp?bookid=58


----------



## sailorswife

I believe James Beeke is Joel Beeke's brother.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Hmmm, thanks for the clarification. I don't know anything about James, but I think highly of Joel.


----------



## Poimen

> _Originally posted by Reed_
> Does anyone have opinions of James W. Beeke's books:
> Bible Doctrine for Younger Children
> 
> he has 3 series --
> Bible Doctrine for Younger Children
> Bible Doctrine for Older Children
> Bible Doctrine for Teens and Young Adults
> 
> Would these be good for Sunday school?
> 
> Reed



Yes the books are excellent. I used the "Teens and Young Adults" books when I was in High School. Lots of illustrations and Bible references, they are well done.

I also taught from the book for older children (last year) and I also found it to be well done. Some of the parents found it confusing but I thought overall it laid out the material quite plainly. 

[Edited on 5-13-2005 by poimen]


----------

